# Lectern Designs



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

Still looking for a good lectern/mini-pulpit plans I can make for the church.

Thanks


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Why not design one that will be an inspiration within your church and it's ministry.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a web site with some designs

http://www.bestlecterns.com/lvglanding.html


----------

